# What to expect in Destin (end aug-early sept)



## Aciddrag0n (Jul 21, 2008)

As the title says, my vacation plans have shifted and now anticipating heading to Destin the last week of August into the first week of Sept. Are the waters going to be too warm for decent surf fishing? Id love to target Pomps, but doubtful they'll still be out with such warm water correct? Will probably hit the jetties at some point while im there. Anything I should expect there? Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You should find some spanish, blues, ladyfish, reds and jacks in the area. Water is a bit hot for pompano but I have heard of some being caught lately. Try fishing just inside the beach cut at the jetties with pompano jigs, if they're there, they'll eat.


----------



## Aciddrag0n (Jul 21, 2008)

emanuel said:


> You should find some spanish, blues, ladyfish, reds and jacks in the area. Water is a bit hot for pompano but I have heard of some being caught lately. Try fishing just inside the beach cut at the jetties with pompano jigs, if they're there, they'll eat.


Thanks emanuel, you're always a huge help in these forums... I've only activley targeted pomps with fleas and such. What are the recommended baits for others in the surf? I'm mainly looking for anything that good to eat.

Also, when you say "the cut", for the surf would i be wanting to target this area: (where the pointer is)











Also, does anyone have any reviews on Sweet Jody headboat? Thinking of maybe trying that at as well.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah but try to find that close to a jetty if you can. Sometimes the pompano will ball up by the rocks while they try to figure out where they need to go next.


----------



## Aciddrag0n (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone know of any fishing reports near this area? My fishing trip begins this week.


----------



## floridasportsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I live about 30 min away from destin, and went to pensacola peir friday night and the weather was pretty bad but we caught 2 blues and hooked up on something huge (maybe shark) but it broke off. The weather looks like its going to clear up, monday is a 60% but by wensday everything should be gone. Your best time would probably be in the morning between 6 and 10 and late afternoon. Ill be on Navarre Beach friday or saturday try my hand at some shark. Good luck


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't have time for a detailed response right now, but call or go to Half Hitch Tackle in Destin and they should be able to fill you in on what you can catch and where. They have a website also. You ought to be able to find fleas if you hunt, but fresh peeled shrimp works pretty good around here also. This time of year, I always fish a couple of 10# rods for whiting and pomps, and a bigger rod with a cig, pinfish, or finger mullet for that occasional red, spanish, or blue.


----------



## Aciddrag0n (Jul 21, 2008)

Small report:

Finally got everything settled in for our vacation. Went to Bass Pro Shop for some supplies. I brought with me a 7' medium spinning with braid and grabbed some Krocodile spoons. Also bought an inexpensive 9' combo Offshore Angler. Not sure what to try for with it. 

Anyway, fleas are more than abundant here. Also, the whiting were out in numbers. Second cast I landed a small one. 5 minutes later, landed another. Nothing else but whiting today. Sea was too rough to go out far. going to try again tomorrow.

Anyone else have any tips or advise?


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Aciddrag0n said:


> Small report:
> 
> Finally got everything settled in for our vacation. Went to Bass Pro Shop for some supplies. I brought with me a 7' medium spinning with braid and grabbed some Krocodile spoons. Also bought an inexpensive 9' combo Offshore Angler. Not sure what to try for with it.
> 
> ...


You don't need to be out far for the whiting. Drop your fleas anywhere in the first trough, from right where the waves meet sand or maybe 20 yds out. That's where the whiting will be.

You can fish the fleas or cut shrimp on a double dropper, or I just make up a mini-Carolina rig, 1/4 oz to 1/2 egg sinker and a #4 gold hook on 18" of 15# flouro leader. 

Let it roll around on the bottom with the waves & current, or cast out and drag slowly back.

Nothing wrong with catching a bunch of whiting, they are some of the best eating fish on the beach.


----------



## Aciddrag0n (Jul 21, 2008)

Live update on the beach...LOTS of catfish today so far with frozen shrimp and bottom rig. At dawn the whiting bite was strong but I couldn't keep them on my hook to save my life. Must have hooked at least 10. Brought in 10-15 cats. Hoping the seas calm soon. Lets see what low tide brings.


----------



## Aciddrag0n (Jul 21, 2008)

Way too much seaweed on my part of the beach to do any surf fishing this morning. Anyone know how long it takes for this to clear up? Wasnt nearly as bad yesterday.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

The weeds can change with the tides...just keep checking to see when it is clear enough to toss out a line


----------



## Aciddrag0n (Jul 21, 2008)

Thinking of hitting okaloosa pier tomorrow morning. Yestetday pomps were caught. Anyone from here going to be out?


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 30, 2010)

floridasportsman said:


> I live about 30 min away from destin, and went to pensacola peir friday night and the weather was pretty bad but we caught 2 blues and hooked up on something huge (maybe shark) but it broke off. The weather looks like its going to clear up, monday is a 60% but by wensday everything should be gone. Your best time would probably be in the morning between 6 and 10 and late afternoon. Ill be on Navarre Beach friday or saturday try my hand at some shark. Good luck


yea was out there on the dec 27 right at dusk with my little bro home on leave . had something hit my 850 ss with 30 lb braid spooled me . Figured it was a shark judging from the way he hit it . After i watched about 50 $ of line go off the pier i was kinda mad . So i pulled out the old penn 9/0 on the back of the truck and offered it to what ever spooled me how ever i had no takers .:fishing: cost way to much money according to my girl i argue it helps me deal with her


----------

